# DansDragons Scorpion Picture Thread



## DansDragons (Oct 29, 2011)

my small, but growing collection.

Grosphus grandidieri, 3i






Smeringurus mesaensis








Vaejovis spinigerus male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DansDragons (Oct 29, 2011)

Centruroides guanensis 2i











Rhopalurus junceus 2i





















---------- Post added 10-29-2011 at 03:18 AM ----------

Pandinus imperator male


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 1, 2011)

more of the R. junceus scorplings


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 1, 2011)

V. spinigerus feeding


----------



## Ingar (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome pics! I love the quality


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 1, 2011)

Ingar said:


> Awesome pics! I love the quality


thank you!


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 1, 2011)

yea those are pretty cool . you have a store in newyork?dan


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks, no store..although i have been looking into it.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 1, 2011)

there is hardly any store out here.  i stop by dnj reptiles they didnt have to much, they are still closed by the town . gotta go around back, youve been there?


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice pitures. Rj are on of my favorite species. Have your Grosphus molted yet. A bunch of mine did a littel while ago. The mother looks like she is about to explode. More on the way for me.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 1, 2011)

AzJohn said:


> Nice pitures. Rj are on of my favorite species. Have your Grosphus molted yet. A bunch of mine did a littel while ago. The mother looks like she is about to explode. More on the way for me.


thanks john, not yet but both are looking pretty plump and have stopped eating as of a week ago.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Nov 1, 2011)

I never even knew they had scorpions with such cool coloring such as the Grosphus grandidieri or the Rhopalurus junceus. How venomous are these two and hard are they to come by/. Where in the world is their natural habitat? Really great pictures and quality!


----------



## AzJohn (Nov 2, 2011)

Both can be found in the US. I breed them. Rhopalurus junceus come from Cuba and all Grosphus come from Madagascar. Their are some very cool looking species of scorions, check out my picture thread in my signature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## voldemort (Nov 2, 2011)

the contrasting orange/red on dark background of both Rj and Gg are awesome!!!
can i borrow these pics for my "how to make your own calendar" lesson for my students?
thanks in advance


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 2, 2011)

voldemort said:


> the contrasting orange/red on dark background of both Rj and Gg are awesome!!!
> can i borrow these pics for my "how to make your own calendar" lesson for my students?
> thanks in advance


thanks, and sure


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice pics dan, im afraid, its my turn to share my pictures soon. Just not yet . Like you, many of my collection are slings haha.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 3, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Nice pics dan, im afraid, its my turn to share my pictures soon. Just not yet . Like you, many of my collection are slings haha.


thanks. slings are cheap, haha.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, haha. Also, its great to watch them grow, its exciting!


----------



## voldemort (Nov 3, 2011)

DansDragons said:


> thanks, and sure


keep 'em coming!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 4, 2011)

just ordered these from ken 

2 x Centruroides vittatus .75"
2 x Centruroides Gracilis - sub adult/adult
2 x Centruroides guanensis - sub adult/adult
2 x Centruroides hentzi - 1"
3 x Uroctonus mordax - sub adult/adult
2 x Hottentotta caboverdensis 2i-3i
1 x Hottentotta Hotentotta - sub adult/adult


----------



## Bayushi (Nov 4, 2011)

FYI: Hottentotta caboverdensis and Hottentotta Hotentotta are the same species.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 4, 2011)

Bayushi said:


> FYI: Hottentotta caboverdensis and Hottentotta Hotentotta are the same species.


that's what i've been reading, but wasn't sure if it was official yet, thanks!


----------



## ArachnoNut (Nov 4, 2011)

here's a good read http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/t7667-parthenogenetic-hottentotta-spp


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 4, 2011)

JoeyS said:


> here's a good read http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/t7667-parthenogenetic-hottentotta-spp


thanks for the link, so..they actually are different species? hmm.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 4, 2011)

Newest add to the collection molted last night.

Centruroides gracilis


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 4, 2011)

another shot of G. grandidieri(pre molt)


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 4, 2011)

DansDragons said:


> just ordered these from ken
> 
> 2 x Centruroides vittatus .75"
> 2 x Centruroides Gracilis - sub adult/adult
> ...


So the gracilis pictured above is the one you got from ken? cause ken has some of my stock


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 5, 2011)

That Grosphus grandidieri is one elegant bug.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 5, 2011)

dan, congrats on the new purchases and molts .


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 5, 2011)

R. junceus molt, and after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx (Nov 5, 2011)

It's special when that happens! Is that specimen third instar now?


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 5, 2011)

2nscorpx said:


> It's special when that happens! Is that specimen third instar now?


wish i could catch one molting from start to finish, but yeah, 3i


----------



## neubii18 (Nov 5, 2011)

How can you tell that's your stock grom?


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 5, 2011)

R. junceus whats your take on these scorpions? very interested in them


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 6, 2011)

they are in my top 5 most favorite species, although they do stay hidden most of the time. they seem to always have an appetite(unless in pre molt of course)

geat species to keep, i just wish they kept that vibrant color as adults.


----------



## ArachnoNut (Nov 6, 2011)

My R. junceus have nice color.. if you don't mind ill post a pic


DansDragons said:


> they are in my top 5 most favorite species, although they do stay hidden most of the time. they seem to always have an appetite(unless in pre molt of course)
> 
> geat species to keep, i just wish they kept that vibrant color as adults.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 6, 2011)

JoeyS said:


> My R. junceus have nice color.. if you don't mind ill post a pic


i saw the pic of your male and he does have nice coloration(like most junceus males) 

i guess what i meant was i wsh they didn't darken up as adults and kept the bright orange/red color.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 7, 2011)

more post molt pics of the R. junceus


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 7, 2011)

tiny Centruroides guanensis


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 9, 2011)

Smeringurus mesaensis












Centruroides gracilis 3i






Grosphus grandidieri 3i


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 9, 2011)

16+ new scorps from ken 




Centruroides vittatus 2.0






Centruroides hentzi 1.2(one female was a freebie and gave birth in transit)

















Centruroides guanensis 1.1






Centruroides gracilis 1.1


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 9, 2011)

continued

Hottentota hottentotta 0.1








Hottentotta caboverdensis 0.0.2










Uroctonus mordax 0.3






Smeringurus mesaensis(freebie) 0.0.1


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 9, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> How can you tell that's your stock grom?


I was making a wild guess, but I did trade Ken 10 of my own stock back in July. So it may have made its way around ;p


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 10, 2011)

hah, received my first sting tonight! happened at around 12am..crazy little U. mordax didn't want any plants in her enclosure. :sarcasm:


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 10, 2011)

Congratulations! On the new scorps and the sitng :}. I like the Smeringurus Mesaensis! I always wanted 1 .


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 10, 2011)

haha, thanks. that S. mesa was a nice little suprise from ken, too bad it has burrowed down into the sand and i'll never see it again LOL.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 10, 2011)

Its always like this with burrowers . Well at least u know its happy .


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 10, 2011)

Hottentotta hottentotta


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 11, 2011)

S. mesaensis made a rare appearance this morning..gave it a cricket and took some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 11, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Im getting my DSLR tomorrow, so a picture thread of mine would surely follow up soon . Love the S Mesaensis, very nice ghostly white on it, absolutely stunning! The HH pic is also veyr nice, has a lot of details on its granulations, good work!


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks, i really missed using a DSLR so i dropped the $650 to buy the Nikon D3100..i don't regret it.

which camera are you getting? i want lots of pics of your Lychas sp.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 11, 2011)

Im using a nikon D5100, nikkor AF-S 105mm f/2.8 ED VR lens. Im gonna take some pics later, just gotta get me a tank for y T first. Dun worry, ill take my oy lychas sp for u .


----------



## 2nscorpx (Nov 12, 2011)

DansDragons said:


> thanks, i really missed using a DSLR so i dropped the $650 to buy the Nikon D3100..i don't regret it.
> 
> which camera are you getting? i want lots of pics of your Lychas sp.


...and of your Rhopalurus garridoi.


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 12, 2011)

That _Smeringurus mesaensis _is so, so cute! It's even cute when it's chewing on a crickets head.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 15, 2011)

H. hottentota with dinner


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 15, 2011)

C. hentzi mom


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 15, 2011)

a very chubby S. mesaensis


----------



## ArachnoNut (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome pictures and awesome scorpions keep the pictures coming


----------



## Roblicious (Nov 15, 2011)

sweet S mesa, makes me miss mine


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 15, 2011)

C. gracilis female










male


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 16, 2011)

and then there was one.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 16, 2011)

while checking on the lone sling this moring, i found another half buried in the sub stuck in it's molt. took me about 20 minutes to help it out..not so easy on a .25" scorpling!

hopefully this little guy eats and rights itself on the next molt, chela are pretty messed up.. we'll see.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 17, 2011)

Hottentotta hottentotta


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 17, 2011)

Centruroides guanensis 2i


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 18, 2011)

S. mesaensis under a blacklight.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 18, 2011)

another R. junceus molted this morning.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 19, 2011)

angry little U. mordax


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 19, 2011)

tough crowd!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea really tough crowd, but u made it to 5 pages! :}. Anyways, Nice U Mordax and S mesaensis dan! They are really cute little scorps arent they! How big is that R Junceus now?


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 19, 2011)

i guess 4-5 pages means thread death for scorp pic threads, ha.

that was another 2i junceus going into 3i, they're about 1.25" now.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha, mine has only 1 page and is already dead :}.

Cute little junceus u have there! Mine is in premolt, cant wait for it to molt... Had it for months and it has been stuck in 3i. And its a faster growing species too!


----------



## D3N2 (Nov 20, 2011)

DansDragons said:


> S. mesaensis under a blacklight.
> 
> View attachment 95892


That's so cool!  The mesosoma looks like the padding of some sort of futuristic biker outfit.. hahaha


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 20, 2011)

Guess what dan, my R Junceus molted. After i posted my last comment, i went to check and there it was all soft and beautiful.


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 20, 2011)

Hendersoniana said:


> Guess what dan, my R Junceus molted. After i posted my last comment, i went to check and there it was all soft and beautiful.


haha, awesome!

see, posting to this thread brings good luck! 

---------- Post added 11-20-2011 at 11:16 AM ----------




D3N2 said:


> That's so cool!  The mesosoma looks like the padding of some sort of futuristic biker outfit.. hahaha


TRON scorpions?
hmmmmmm

LOL


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 20, 2011)

I remember i got so impatient at its slow growth i made a thread asking whats their growth rate like. And it molted on that day or the next day, couldnt rmb, super cool haha!


----------



## Kayv (Nov 20, 2011)

Keep 'em coming!  Awesome thread filled with awesome pictures.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 20, 2011)

dan you gotta open a store in n.y. lol great scorps man


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 24, 2011)

Centruroides vitattus Male.


----------



## Shadowcompany (Nov 25, 2011)

good picture!


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 28, 2011)

Babycurus jacksoni 2i before separating(thanks john!)
(4 pictured of 9)


----------



## 2nscorpx (Nov 28, 2011)

B. jacksoni has very rich colors...


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 29, 2011)

2nscorpx said:


> B. jacksoni has very rich colors...


one of my favorite species


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 29, 2011)

Centruroides gracilis


----------



## Keister (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow that's a great pic.! I will have to get some picks up of my pair when my new cages come in!


----------



## DansDragons (Nov 30, 2011)

Hottentota caboverdensis molted into 3i this morning.


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 2, 2011)

another shot of Hottentotta caboverdensis.


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 2, 2011)

Centruroides guanensis molted to 3i


----------



## 2nscorpx (Dec 3, 2011)

You finally got to see a scorpion in the molting process, just like you were hoping!


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 3, 2011)

it's crazy really, i've been keeping scorps as long as i've been keeping Ts(11 years) and this was the first ever scorpion molt i was able to watch..even though i needed a magnifying glass...lol.


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 5, 2011)

C. gracilis molted to 4i the other night.


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 7, 2011)

Heterometrus longimanus sling with dinner


----------



## DansDragons (Dec 7, 2011)

Grosphus grandidieri finally made it to 4i


----------

